# Nom Nom Nom



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's an interesting article on the legality of eating (wild) game birds in the UK:

http://www.bbc.co.uk...gazine-14631856


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That is very interesting indeed, as the wood pidgeons, come under the vermin section of animals, and people are encouraged to take out problematic animals, like Crayfish and others, for the protection of the local environment. I think this is another area, where the law has two contradictory angles.Especially as one can claim legitimate purposes, wild meat being a part of ones right to live as our ancesters did. I believe this is contravening the sale of the meat in the law, whereas personal supply, can be debated under the Animal Welfare Act 2006, (c.45) part e. wherein "the conduct concerned was in all the circumstances that of a reasonably competent and humane person." But I can't find a single case where this has been debated, the prosecutors having trouble enough to find and charge mass cullings... very interesting indeed.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

http://www.opsi.gov.uk/acts/acts2006/pdf/ukpga_20060045_en.pdf


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

so you are not allowed to hunt bird game?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Well, that's what this thread is all about. In my research, it seems that such a personal hunting practice, with a catty, every few days, is hard to argue against in court, and you have the "competent and humane" side of the law on your side . However selling them, as is represented in the story put forth by ZDP, is illegal, and mass culling without permission or license is also. I, for one, will not stop in a hurry, I also won't run away from the police, or pay a fine, if I think it was fair game; vandalism and torture is a different story. But, if anyone has a run in with the law, please let me know. I think you'll have to proceed, under your own concern.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

mckee said:


> so you are not allowed to hunt bird game?


Simply put no you're not allowed in public unless you have a licence,what killed it for hunters IMO was the mindless killing of a minority of thugs running around with crossbows/slingshots shooting anything that moved,swans Geese and even predator birds were killed or left injured dying in pain....I've seen this with my own eyes and I for one welcomed the ban as these killings have waned since.And I have to ask what sense is it for one guy to go out and kill one solitary bird like a sparrow or any small bird? non what so ever that is not culling or hunting IMO but mindless killing for ones own gratification.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

so you even need a license for wood pigeons ?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

mckee you have to have permission from the land owner and have a open general licence, if your that concerned speak directly with your local council or your local police I'm sure they will put you right

What I can tell you is do it in public and it illegal...simple's


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh and I can also tell you this from Feb 2011 airguns are not allowed for under 18's in fact if the owner of an airgun does not secure safely to prevent under 18's getting access they may be fined £1000

[edit] That only relates to unauthorised use not shooting with one supervised


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

you dont need a licence for pigeons or rabbits if you have permission from the landowner and using a catapult, also i dont think you do for pheasants, and it is illegal to shoot in a public woods, but lets be honest if you post a video of a kill no-one can proove it was in a public woods or private woods, the best advice is dont get caught hahahahaha,







john


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

[edit] never mind


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hmmm, I still think there's grounds for legal hunting, in a public environment. I've never known of it to be raised (catty hunting specifically) in court, and I think the current law is not clear enough on the fact. If the game does not belong to a private benefactor, you're not littering by shooting ammo everywhere, you're not shooting protected species, causing vandalism or torturing animals, endangering the public etc. I can't see how it can be denied; we have the right to feed ourselves from the wild, even though damaging plants is illegal. Why not with game? There have been contradictory laws for a very long time, personally, I will continue under my own steam, and be prepared to argue basic rights. I don't reccommend anyone else do it, but I for one, need to hunt to sustain myself properly; it's not a game. If anyone can cite a legal example, I will stop and start campaining, but until then, I will continue.
Thank you.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

WCDB I think you up against it a public place is what it is,you cant shoot there,now like John said don't get caught









The worry you should have if shooting in a public place is would the police deem it as an offensive weapon? I would say yes they would especially if you started spouting rights to shoot where ever..food for thought that is all


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Yes it's an offensive weapon ... but so is a pencil. I think there is a debate upon this, because the law is not concrete; I almost wish I was caught, to find out for sure. Thanks for the inspiring thoughts guys. Take care, all of you.


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

I would say that i think that it is wise to buy a game license from the post office and also to join an organisation like BASC or the Scottish Gamekeepers association..Then you would be covered for insurance up to 3 million ,provided you had permission on the land....


----------

